# SkyDSL



## Oli-bt (23. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir sind momentan nutzer einer 1&1 DSL Flatrate. Nun haben wir die Möglichkeit in ein anderes Dorf zu ziehen wo es jedoch kein DSL gibt.
Jetzt ist die Frage was wir machen?! Den anderen Vertrag kündigen und auf SkyDSL umsteigen oder das Haus nicht zu nehmen und in der alten Wohnung bleiben?
Ich bin nämlich von Nebenberuf Webdesigner und ohne DSL brauch ich da nicht viel machen. Vorallem wegen der Kosten wenn man das alles über Modem machen würde. 

Hat jemand von Euch bereits Erfahrung mit SkyDSL? Wie läuft das ab? Habt Ihr gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?!

Hab ich vielleicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit eine Flatrate auch ohne DSL zu bekommen? Die Geschwindigkeit wäre vielleicht nicht sooooo schlimm, aber die kosten. Denn wenn ich im Internet programmiere, dann brauch mit einem Modem gar nicht erst anfangen... das wäre dann wohl ein richtig teuerer Spaß....

Wäre super wenn Ihr mir da etwas weiter helfen könnt.


----------



## Dr Dau (23. August 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn ich es recht im Sinn habe, ist Internet via Satellit bis auf bei 1-2 Anbietern (zu entsprechenden Kosten) nicht rückkanalfähig.
Das heisst über die Schüssel bekommst Du dein Downstream, der Upstream läuft dann über Analogmodem bzw. ISDN.
Für deinen Zweck also eher ungeeignet.

Ich weiss ja nicht was dass für ein Kaff ist, aber hier in Kiel (und Umkreis von ca. 20 Km) gibt es 2 (regionale) Anbieter die Flatrates von 25-35€ anbieten (angefangen von Analog bis ISDN mit Kanalbündelung).
Evtl. hilft dir ja www.onlinekosten.de (nach regionalen Anbietern suchen) weiter, von den "grossen" ist mir jedenfalls keiner bekannt der noch eine Analoge/ISDN Flat anbietet.
Ansonsten gibt es z.b. auch Richtfunk, Powerline und TV-Kabel (wenn verfügbar).
Anbieter findest Du über o.g. Link.
Die T-elebim hatte auch mal geringere DSL Bandbreiten für die abgelegenen Regionen angeboten gehabt.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe hast Du also keine Lust (wegen der Kosten) ständig was hochzuladen nur um zu sehen ob z.b. dein PHP Script bzw. die Datenbank läuft?
Denn schreiben tust Du die Sachen ja sicherlich mit einem Editor deiner Wahl..... und statische Seiten kannst Du ja eh offline testen.
Hast Du denn schonmal in erwägung gezogen dir einen eigenen (Linux-)Server aufzusetzen?
Einstellungen wie safe_mode, register_globals usw. kann man ja mit dem entgültigem Server abgleichen.
Auch kann man durch anlegen entsprechender User die Zugriffsrechte auf das gleiche Niveau setzen.
Ein Mailserver währe auch möglich, Du müsstest ihn dann halt so einrichten dass PHP die mail mit z.b. mail() an ein lokales Mailpostfach sendet.
Für so einen Server brauchst Du nicht unbedingt eine Power Maschine, ein ausrangierter Pentium1 langt schon voll und ganz.
Schau einfach mal in meine Signatur (Eisfair). 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## fogi (27. September 2005)

Ich glaube das würde dir vielleicht weiter helfen.

http://www.hnseu.com

VSat oder DW6000 von Hughes Network Systems auch Direcway genannt.
Man brauch kein ISDN oder irgendwelche Rückkanäle. Die Satellitenantenne sendet auch mit ca. 1-2Watt zum Satelliten hoch. Im moment wird der Service auf 2 Satelliten angeboten einmal auf Eutelsat W1 10° West und einmal Eutelsat W3a 7° West. 

Wenn du mehr Infos brauchst kannst du mich direkt anschreiben.


----------



## Dr Dau (27. September 2005)

Die Preise sind aber ganz schön gesalzen..... und dann ist da noch die Sache mit dem max. Download-Volumen/Tag.
Die AGB's lese ich mir lieber erst garnicht durch.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. September 2005)

Hmm, zwar schon etwas spät, aber da fällt mir noch etwas ein.....
Evtl. währe ja auch Kabel Highspeed via Kabel TV eine Alternative.
Verfügbarkeits Check


----------



## GarGod (28. September 2005)

Hmm, also ich hatte Skydsl und ich kann dir nur sagen, lass blos die finger davon! Ich hatte damals bei strato ein Vertrag abgeschlossen und habe eigentlich nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. Tagsüber hatte ich, wenn ich nicht gerade auf eine höhere Priorität (welche auch direkt mehr Geld kostet) gewechselt hatte ne DownloadRate von ~7 bis 35kb, der Seitenaufbau war auch nicht sehr berauschend, dazu kam noch das bei schlechtem wetter die Signalqualität und Stärke sehr absanken.
Einziger Pluspunkt war das Herunterladen von Daten über Nacht, da ging der Download auf bis zu 1-1,5Mb/s.
Aber sonst hatte ich nur stress und ärger damit.

Lg. Garlof


----------



## fogi (30. September 2005)

Also mit HNS oder Direcway kann ich nur sagen das es bald neue Preise geben wird und besser Down&Upload-Rates. Vor allem ist es im Moment so wenn man die Limits überschreitet muss man nicht mehr zahlen sondern man wird getrosselt und das nur für einige Stunden oder sogar nur Minuten. Ist aber kaum zu merken. Hab ich habs nie mitbekommen das die Verbindung getrosselt wird. Und ich sauge ziemlich tüchtig immer nur Vollspeed.
Das einzige nachteilige ist nur wenn man viel saugt und man will gleichzeitig Voip benutzen ist da nichts zu machen aber das ist bei normalen DSL auch nicht nun viel besser.

Ansonstens bin ich ganz zufrieden. Manchmal regnet es und bin halt für paar Minuten von der Aussenwelt getrennt aber ist schnell vorbei.

Ich empfehle es jeden, der keine andere Wahl hat und trotzdem DSL haben möchte.


----------

